# Yep



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess Baltimore puts a wrinkle in the Jade Helm/Martial Law plan.....or just moves it along.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed. Other than the inner harbor and little Italy, Baltimore is not the best place to be at night during. Normal times.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea. The thing is, even the family of the guy who died is saying this is not what they want and the rioting won't help. Further proof they are not protesters, as if we needed any. ( The news needs to stop referring to them as such as well! ) They are pillagers, thieves, and thugs. Nothing more then common criminals. Kudos to the Mayor and police chief for saying they will be found and prosecuted. ( Good luck on that. ) They sure are giving the government a good excuse to you use force.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I have no room to talk. Back in the civil war my blockade running confederate family slipped into Baltimore and stole the union army pay and then set the harbor on fire as a diversion before slipping out.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> I have no room to talk. Back in the civil war my blockade running confederate family slipped into Baltimore and stole the union army pay and then set the harbor on fire as a diversion before slipping out.


That's why I used to live in "New" Baltimore,Michigan.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> I have no room to talk. Back in the civil war my blockade running confederate family slipped into Baltimore and stole the union army pay and then set the harbor on fire as a diversion before slipping out.


Ironic you mention this and just yesterday I heard, for the first time in my life, someone refer to the civil war as the war against the north/war of northern aggression.

I know people call it that, but in the 6 years I've lived in southern states, I've never actually heard it before.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The moment I saw hooded and bandanna-faced members of the "protest", I knew where this was going.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm both disappointed and glad I can't watch it because of antenna TV. Its the new normal and its coming to a town near you.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

James m said:


> I'm both disappointed and glad I can't watch it because of antenna TV. Its the new normal and its coming to a town near you.


antenna TV?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just wondering here, do you folks truly think Jade Helm is an operation to practice for martial law? I realize the government will just lie about it to get what they want, so how does the trail go that leads you to believe it is a martial law trial run?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well yea....for a list of about a hundred cities in the world with problems worse than ours.
We could solve all our own problems if there wasn't an enemy cabal protecting them with our military and cops.

What stunk it up for me is UN vehicles even in our country (ghetto trash) and ambulances and medical all headed the direction of texas.
Why does the skeazy UN need to be doing anything here but leaving?
All that medical crap will not be for US citizens? So who is the trash class third world UN moving in to support, aid and give comfort to? Against our will? 
Who do those monkeys think they are?


----------

